# Canon SG-201 paper icc profile



## rclanger (Feb 9, 2014)

Have a new printer which came with Canon SG-201 paper. Please direct me to the right location to download the right profile. 

Actually is there a site or sites to find icc profiles? 

Thanks


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 9, 2014)

ICC profiles are like a horse-and-cart - paper AND printer.
You can't know which profile is the correct one until you know both the paper (this information you have provided) and the printer (this we need still).

BTW if you using a Canon printer then their profiles (i.e. for their papers) should come with the printer driver.

I think you may struggle to find a profile for this paper and a non-Canon printer, but you never know.

Tony Jay


----------



## JimHess43 (Feb 9, 2014)

What printer do you have? Never mind, you're the one who ordered a Canon Pixma Pro-100. The profiles don't go by the paper number. I believe the paper you received is Photo Paper Pro Luster. And that is what you will look for in the profile. There should be an installer on the disk that came with the printer that will install the Canon profiles. If not, you can find them on the Canon website. I didn't install from the disk that came in the box with the printer. I went to the Canon website and found the support page for the pro-100 and downloaded everything from there. But once you get those profiles installed you should be able to find them in Lightroom. In the print module where it allows you to choose a profile, choose "Other" and you will see a list of all of the Canon profiles. Place a checkmark next to the one that matches the paper you are using and then it will be chosen for the print job.


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 9, 2014)

Were going to have to start calling you 'Elephant' Jim, that is a good memory you have!

Tony Jay


----------



## JimHess43 (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't want to dissolution you, Tony. But I'm afraid memory didn't have anything to do with it. I have been wondering about this user since I recommended the Canon printer to him about a week ago on this forum. He said in that thread that he had ordered one. When this thread opened I looked at the user name and simply went back and compared with the other thread. I wish my memory was that good.:nod:


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 9, 2014)

Better than mine in this regard, nonetheless!

Tony Jay


----------



## rclanger (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes, Jim you are correct. I received the printer got it setup on my network and selected as has been described. The results were great. But as one may expect I do have a followup question or two....

There were 2 selections for the printer/paper combination. Descriptions were identical except for a number in it. One had 1/2 and the other 3.

Lightroom lets me select more than one, so I selected both.

I do not have anymore of the same paper so the question is for future reference.

I want to buy some more 8 1/2 by 11. I want to make sure I buy a brand that I will be able to find the correct profile.


----------



## JimHess43 (Feb 10, 2014)

The one that has 1/2 is to be used when you have the quality setting in the driver set to high, The one with 3 is used when you have the print quality set to standard. In reading on another forum the general consensus is that using high quality does not consume any more ink, so I always use the high setting. As far as brands of paper is concerned, I really like Red River. They have a paper very similar to the sample package that came with the printer. The Canon paper is a little bit warmer, and for most applications I prefer the Red River paper.  Red River also has a superb glossy and a very impressive metallic paper that I like to use. They also have other types of specialty papers, and there are profiles for your printer for every paper that they sell. They offer a sample kit containing different types of their paper for $12.95 that you might consider purchasing and giving them all a try to see which ones work best with your style of photography.  Here is a link to their website:
http://www.redrivercatalog.com/browse/index.htm.
Take some time to browse their website. You can download all the profiles you want for free. I particularly like their satin, glossy, and metallic paper. I have tried a sample of their San Gabriel semi gloss paper and I think I'm going to order some of it. So far, I haven't learned how to prepare images for matte paper, so I'm leaving that alone for the time being.


----------

